# il 25 % degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare



## Einstein

Ho letto: "Al giorno d'oggi il venticinque per cento degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".

Interpretazione letterale: "il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami e lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare". Non credo che sia questo il significato! Vorrà dire che, fra quegli studenti che *copiano *agli esami, il 25% lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare. Ci voleva proprio il verbo al plurale. E' un errore diffuso sia in italiano che in inglese.
Un altro esempio: "Non criticarlo; è uno di quelli che ci hanno aiutato di più". Spesso si vede "che ci ha aiutato", ma vuol dire "quelli i quali...", per cui il verbo deve essere al plurale.

Siete d'accordo, italiani?

Un altro punto: ci voleva una virgola dopo "esami"? Per me no, è come mettere una virgola fra soggetto e verbo. Diffusissimo anche questo.

PS Non so perché è venuto fuori questo titolo lunghissimo, avevo messo "Singolare or plurale?" !!!


----------



## irene.acler

Sono assolutamente d'accordo per l'uso errato della virgola, e in effetti la frase richiederebbe il verbo al plurale come dici te.
Purtroppo si sentono di questi errori molto spesso..


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Ho letto: "Al giorno d'oggi il venticinque per cento degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".
> 
> Interpretazione letterale: "il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami e lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare". Non credo che sia questo il significato! Vorrà dire che, fra quegli studenti che *copiano *agli esami, il 25% lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare. Ci voleva proprio il verbo al plurale. E' un errore diffuso sia in italiano che in inglese.
> Un altro esempio: "Non criticarlo; è uno di quelli che ci hanno aiutato di più". Spesso si vede "che ci ha aiutato", ma vuol dire "quelli i quali...", per cui il verbo deve essere al plurale.
> 
> Siete d'accordo, italiani?


Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo: il verbo andrebbe al plurale per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità.



> Un altro punto: ci voleva una virgola dopo "esami"? Per me no, è come mettere una virgola fra soggetto e verbo. Diffusissimo anche questo.



Sì, la virgola ci va, perché poi inzia un altro periodo della frase.




> PS Non so perché è venuto fuori questo titolo lunghissimo, avevo messo "Singolare or plurale?" !!!


L'avranno cambiato i mods.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io opterei per l'assenza di virgola, anche se non è sbagliato metterla.


----------



## daniele712

Einstein said:


> Ho letto: "Al giorno d'oggi il venticinque per cento degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".
> 
> Interpretazione letterale: "il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami e lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare". Non credo che sia questo il significato! Vorrà dire che, fra quegli studenti che *copiano *agli esami, il 25% lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare. Ci voleva proprio il verbo al plurale. E' un errore diffuso sia in italiano che in inglese.
> Un altro esempio: "Non criticarlo; è uno di quelli che ci hanno aiutato di più". Spesso si vede "che ci ha aiutato", ma vuol dire "quelli i quali...", per cui il verbo deve essere al plurale.
> 
> Siete d'accordo, italiani?


Italiani è una categoria un pò vasta:  io no, non sono d'accordo.
[Mettendo da parte che quella statistica ha probabilmente  un valore prossimo allo zero]..
Non è assolutamente un errore. E' vero, puoi usare il singolare o il plurale in questo caso. Gli studenti è plurale ma il 25% singolare, il soggetto può benissimo essere 25% : puoi anche dire 'il 25% che copia agli esami' senza specificare gli studenti ; o scrivere ' il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami usa il telefono cellulare'. In quest'ultimo esempio il 25% è soggetto della seconda frase. Dovresti usare obbligatoriamente il plurale se la frase fosse scritta in quest'altro modo: quegli studenti che copiano agli esami, che sono il 25%, usano il cellulare. Sono situazioni diverse .

Sono ancora meno d'accordo sull'uso della virgola. Anzi è fondamentale usarla nel modo giusto, così come la congiunzione 'e', o la frase cambia completamente il significato.

'Al giorno d'oggi il 25% degli studenti che copiano( o copia) agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il cellulare'
non puoi scrivere: 
'al giorno d'oggi il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami e lo fa utilizzando il cellulare'. Questa 'e' andrebbe bene se la frase fosse scritta nella forma '...degli studenti copia agli esami e lo fa utilizzando...'
e anche la virgola al posto sbagliato farebbe danni
'Al giorno d'oggi il 25% degli studenti, che copiano agli esami , lo fa utilizzando il cellulare' : in questo caso sembra che tutti gli studenti copino agli esami e che inoltre facciano qualcosa di sconveniente (sesso? pulirsi il naso? ) utilizzando il cellulare! 

Insomma preferisco la prima forma che hai portato mi sembra la più corretta(nonlo sarebbe di meno scrivendo copiano al posto di copia).

Daniele


----------



## Einstein

Ma chi ha proposto di mettere "e" al posto della virgola? Questa va semplicemente eliminata; non si deve mai mettere una virgola fra il soggetto e il verbo. Naturalmente se ne possono mettere *due *quando si tratta di un *inciso*, ma una *sola *virgola non ha assolutamente senso. E' come dire: "Il mio gatto, mangia pesce".

Per quanto riguarda il verbo, mi pronuncio prossimamente!


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Ma chi ha proposto di mettere "e" al posto della virgola? Questa va semplicemente eliminata; non si deve mai mettere una virgola fra il soggetto e il verbo. Naturalmente se ne possono mettere *due *quando si tratta di un *inciso*, ma una *sola *virgola non ha assolutamente senso. E' come dire: "Il mio gatto, mangia pesce".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il verbo, mi pronuncio prossimamente!


Einstein... nella tua frase originale i verbi sono due... quindi sono due periodi.
Nel tuo esempio "Il mio gatto, mangia il pesce" è ovviamente errata la virgola dopo il soggetto e prima del verbo perché è un'unica orazione.


----------



## Einstein

Visto che "Il mio gatto, mangia pesce" è un unico periodo, l'errore è più evidente ed è per questo che l'avevo scelto come esempio. Comunque, nella frase "il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare", qual è il soggetto del verbo principale? E' lungo: "Il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami" è il soggetto di "lo fa". Che funzione avrebbe una virgola in questa posizione? Quale ambiguità può nascere dalla sua assenza?

Dunque, "copia" o "copiano"? E' semplice; basta decidere se sostituire "che" con "il quale" o "i quali". Allora si capisce tutto.


----------



## fra3nic

Il 25% degli studenti che copia agli esami.

Io mi ricordo che a scuola mi hanno corretto un sacco di volte

La maggior parte degli studenti copiano   -->copia

A me risulta che adesso entrambe le forme siano accettate.
Per quanto riguarda la virgola, credo anche io che non ci voglia.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Proprio in questi giorni mi sono trovata alle prese con lo stesso dubbio. Nel mio caso era una percentuale di pazienti diabetici, ma fa lo stesso 
Di solito ricorro all'Accademia della Crusca o ai fidati libri di Aldo Gabrielli per chiarirmi le idee (di recente anche a questo forum! Siete bravissimi! ), e in rete ho trovato appunto che secondo Gabrielli sono corrette entrambe le forme, e cioè 
(nome collettivo singolare) + verbo al singolare
e la concordanza cosiddetta "a senso":
(nome collettivo singolare) + verbo al plurale,

dove  "nome collettivo" sta sia per quelli classici come "folla", "stormo", etc. sia per quelli sul modello "La maggior parte...", "Il <tot> %..."

In particolare, se manca il complemento di specificazione, il verbo va al singolare.
Quindi:
Fra gli studenti italiani, il 25 % *copia *agli esami....
oppure:
Il 25 % degli studenti italiani *copia*/*copiano *agli esami...

La citazione completa dal testo di Gabrielli si può trovare in un post nel forum dell'Accademia, qui.

Per quanto riguarda la virgola, io l'avrei messa, se non altro per spezzare la lunga emissione di fiato necessaria per pronunciare tutta intera quella frase! 

Ciao a tutti,

dani


----------



## Einstein

Il punto non è che il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami; la percentuale è più bassa, diciamo il 10%. E' però il 25% di questi che si serve del cellulare.
Stella Maris, qui non metto in dubbio che "il 25%" sia singolare, anche se secondo te può essere plurale; il problema è un altro e dipende dalla costruzione di questa frase, che contiene una *proposizione relativa*.
Il 25% si serve del cellulare. Ma il 25% di quale gruppo? Quello degli studenti che (i quali)* copiano.
*Torniamo all'altro esempio. "E' uno di quelli che ci ha aiutato di più". Chi sono "quelli"? Son *coloro i quali ci hanno* aiutato di più, per cui il verbo va al plurale, nonostante "uno" sia singolare.
Ho sollevato questo punto perché recentemente c'è stata una discussione accesa sullo stesso argomento (iniziata da altri) in un forum inglese.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Einstein, mi sa che hai ragione. Evidentemente anch'io ero stata tratta in inganno dalla costruzione errata della frase. A questo punto concordo con te: *copiano *anziché *copia*.

Ciao e scusa per l'equivoco 

dani


----------



## Einstein

Ciao dani, non scusarti! E' un argomento che confonde molta gente. Vediamo cosa dicono ancora gli altri...


----------



## Carthusian cat

_Il 25%_ è il soggetto della principale, e il verbo corrispondente va al singolare, in questo caso _lo fa._
_gli studenti _è il soggetto della relativa, e il verbo corrispondente va al plurale, in questo caso _copiano._

Quindi: assolutamente d'accordo con Einstein.

Per quanto riguarda la virgola: è vero che non andrebbe mai tra soggetto e verbo, ma in questo caso, visto che abbiamo un soggetto lunghissimo, conviene spezzare la frase come dice Dani per non finire con la lingua per terra..
ciao ciao


----------



## daniele712

Einstein said:


> Visto che "Il mio gatto, mangia pesce" è un unico periodo, l'errore è più evidente ed è per questo che l'avevo scelto come esempio. Comunque, nella frase "il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare", qual è il soggetto del verbo principale? E' lungo: "Il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami" è il soggetto di "lo fa". Che funzione avrebbe una virgola in questa posizione? Quale ambiguità può nascere dalla sua assenza?
> 
> Dunque, "copia" o "copiano"? E' semplice; basta decidere se sostituire "che" con "il quale" o "i quali". Allora si capisce tutto.


Non avevo capito in pieno il senso del tuo primo intervento.
Lasciando per il momento da parte il discorso singolare/plurale veniamo alla virgola. Effettivamente 'lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare' non sembra una frase di senso compiuto, verrebbe da dire che la virgola andrebbe evitata in questo caso. Più che il soggetto inespresso di per sè, stona che sia inespresso in presenza del pronome(lo). Se la frase fosse scritta nella forma
'Il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami , fa questo utilizzando il cellulare' credo che separare soggetto e verbo creerebbe meno difficoltà.

Studenti non è solo il soggetto di utilizzare ma anche il soggetto di copiare e può benissimo essere inserito solo in riferimento a questo verbo ed essere sottinteso e inespresso nei confronti del secondo: sarebbe insensato se la frase fosse ' gli studenti, lo fanno utilizzando il cellulare' .
Nel tuo ultimo esempio qui sopra 'Il mio gatto , mangia pesce' la virgola è fuori posto. Ma se gatto avesse una qualche funzione per un altro verbo, quella virgola potrebbe essere indicata. In questa frase per esempio, credo non sia sbagliato mettere la virgola: 'Non mangia qualsiasi cibo il mio gatto, mangia pesce' .

Per me 'lo fa utilizzando il cellulare' in circostanze normali non dovrebbe esser separato dal resto del periodo. Però immagina di trovarti questa frase in un testo che devi leggere di fronte a un pubblico: quella virgola , dopo un periodo così lungo ti aiuta nella lettura, segnalandoti una pausa che chiunque osserverebbe leggendo questa frase e non sembrerebbe affatto inappropriata(agli uditori). Resta da stabilire la funzione della virgola, per separare elementi diversi di un elenco, per separare due proposizioni distinte , per indicare un inciso. Trovo che in questo caso la virgola sia indicata, perchè ti permette di capire esattamente quando una proposizione è finita e di passare alla successiva, senza arrivare senza fiato(come già detto da Stella-Maris e Carthusian Cat).

Daniele


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Il punto non è che il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami; la percentuale è più bassa, diciamo il 10%. E' però il 25% di questi che si serve del cellulare.
> Stella Maris, qui non metto in dubbio che "il 25%" sia singolare, anche se secondo te può essere plurale; il problema è un altro e dipende dalla costruzione di questa frase, che contiene una *proposizione relativa*.
> Il 25% si serve del cellulare. Ma il 25% di quale gruppo? Quello degli studenti che (i quali)* copiano.
> *Torniamo all'altro esempio. "E' uno di quelli che ci ha aiutato di più". Chi sono "quelli"? Son *coloro i quali ci hanno* aiutato di più, per cui il verbo va al plurale, nonostante "uno" sia singolare.
> Ho sollevato questo punto perché recentemente c'è stata una discussione accesa sullo stesso argomento (iniziata da altri) in un forum inglese.



Sono d'accordo con te.
(Il giorno in cui sarò in grado di scrivere in inglese come tu scrivi in italiano, potrò morire felice.. complimenti).


----------



## Einstein

Grazie del complimento. Vivo in Italia da 29 anni, per cui qualcosa dovrei pure sapere! Comunque, ho ancora da imparare!


----------



## Cosol

_fra quegli studenti che copianoagli esami*,* il 25% lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare._
Credevo che in questi casi la virgola saparasse la frase relativa dalla principale. Non è cosí?


----------



## Einstein

Senz'altro, ma la costruzione è cambiata.


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Senz'altro, ma la costruzione è cambiata.


In che senso è cambiata?


----------



## Einstein

Ciao Sabrina. In primo luogo Cosol non ha messo una virgola fra il soggetto e il verbo. Poi, mettendo "Fra quegli studenti che copiano agli esami" all'inizio, ha evitato un altro problema; prendiamo un altro esempio:
"La prima cosa che ti devo dire*,* è che ho dimenticato la chiave". La frase semplice é: "La prima cosa è che ho dimenticato la chiave". Nessuno metterebbe una virgola dopo "cosa". Specifichiamo poi di che "cosa" sto parlando con la proposizione relativa "che ti devo dire". Se non ci sembra un'informazione indispensabile possiamo inserirla come un inciso, fra due virgole:
"La prima cosa, che ti devo dire, è che ho dimenticato la chiave".
Se invece è una parte indispensabile della frase, eliminiamo *entrambe *le virgole (sarebbe piuttosto il caso in questo esempio). Non ha senso lasciarne solo una. E' un po' come chiudere delle parentesi che non si erano mai aperte!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ho posto il quesito ad un linguista (A. Pompei), ed ecco la risposta:

«L'accordo del verbo può essere  indifferentemente al singolare o al plurale, in quanto  il soggetto in questo caso è costituito dal pronome relativo e quindi l’accordo  dipende dalla referenza:

Al giorno  d'oggi [il venticinque  per cento] degli studenti  chei copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il  telefono cellulare
oppure
Al giorno  d'oggi il venticinque per cento degli  studenti chei copiano agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono  cellulare

Sembra più economico, in ogni caso,  l’accordo al singolare, che non comporta un cambio di soggetto rispetto alla  reggente. Non mi pare che in questo caso possano entrare questioni di restrittività (ossia a quale insieme si riferisca il  25%).
Il problema si sarebbe posto più  seriamente se fosse stato messo in dubbio l’accordo del verbo della principale;  in un caso come questo la norma vuole che l’accordo vada al singolare e si parla  di accordo ‘a senso’ se si fa al plurale (come spesso  accade, soprattutto nella lingua orale: lo  fanno).
Per quanto riguarda l’uso della  virgola, invece, a rigore non ci andrebbe, in quanto  divide, appunto, il soggetto dal verbo; lei preferisce che ci sia perché dà la  priorità a fattori pragmatici, di pausa tra il tema (o topic) e il comment. Trattandosi  di una frase tratta da un giornale, si tratterebbe di vedere il contesto, ossia di controllare se la frase è inserita, ad  esempio, in un discorso diretto, nel qual caso l’uso della virgola sarebbe  giustificato dalla necessità di simulare la lingua  parlata.»


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Io capisco due cose diverse a seconda che il verbo sia al singolare o al plurale:
- "il 25% degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" mi dice che fra tutti gli studenti il 25% copia, e di questo 25% tutti usano il cellulare
- "il 25% degli studenti che copiano agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" vuol dire che fra gli studenti che copiano, e non si sa quanti siano, il 25% usa il cellulare.
Anzicchè il 25%, io penso "il quarto", che mi accorcia la frase rendendomela più fluente, ed è sicuramente un singolare.


----------



## sandypas76

> _fra quegli studenti che copiano agli esami*,* il 25% lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare._
> Credevo che in questi casi la virgola saparasse la frase relativa dalla principale. Non è cosí?


E' cambiata nel senso che il modo in cui l'hai rigirata fa si' che gli elementi siano "piu' in ordine", la relativa e' all'inizio + virgola + soggetto e verbo nella seconda meta'. Quindi hai eleminato tutte le ambiguita' su cui questa discussione si e' basata!
La tua, *Cosol*, mi sembra anche la frase piu' corretta, liscia, facilmente leggibile che e' stata proposta per esprimere il concetto in quesione (cioe' che il 25% degli alunni che copiano agli esami, quando copiano, usano il cellulare invece che carta e penna e bigliettini nelle maniche come facevo io! ). Questo e' il messaggio della frase. *VelistaPercaso*, mi piace la tua analisi (sottile come una lama affilata!). Non ci importa o non ci dice se il 25% e' una parte di una percentuale maggiore di copianti, oppure se il 25% sono tutti coloro che copiano (e il 75% non lo fa). Cosi' a naso, direi che la percentuale di alunni che copiano e' piu' alta, per cui il 25% e' una parte del totale copianti e hanno la caratteristica di usare il cellulare, mentre i restanti (non si sa quanti) usano ancora i biglietti dentro ai jeans come facevo io!.. Quinid, verbo al plurale.

*Paulfromitaly*, troppo forte il tuo commento:



> (Il giorno in cui sarò in grado di scrivere in inglese come tu scrivi in italiano, potrò morire felice.. complimenti).


(Io a volte tocco momenti di perfezione in inglese, ma sono solo momenti...)


*daniele172*, scusa ma, anche se ho capito il tuo discorso, non sono d'accordo quando hai scritto:



> Effettivamente 'lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare' non sembra una frase di senso compiuto,


In italiano (e in altre lingue nelle rispettive traduzioni) "lo fa" in realta' e' considerata una frase di senso compiuto. Il verbo e' all'inidicativo. Indicativo, condizionale (e congiuntivo?) e imperativo, se non ricordo male, sono i tempi compiuti, mentre infinito, gerundio e participio sono tempi incompiuti, poiche' NON hanno soggetto. "utilizzando il cellulare" non serve alla frase minima di senso compiuto, e' una dipendente e per questo ora mi riferisco solo a "lo fa".

Che poi uno resti senza informazioni di fronte ad un "lo fa" e' solo dovuto al fatto che manca il contesto. E' chiaramente un frammento di un paragrafo, la risposta ad una domanda, ecc. Ma cio' NON ne fa una frase incompiuta! Questa branca della linguistica si chiama "pragmatica". Ma a livello di "grammatica", "lo fa" ha soggeto+verbo+persino il complemento diretto.

*Einstein*, la tua analisi della relativa e' perfetta, e' tutto li' il punto e ho avuto l'impressione che volessi dirlo fin dall'inizio, ma avessi preferito aspettare che qualcun altro la tirasse fuori. Ci hai dato una bella sveglia! 
Non ho un'opinione netta sulla virgola incrimintata.
So che in inglese si usano le virgole con il contagocce... mentre in italiano le mettiamo anche nel panino a merenda 
Percio' spesso perdiamo di vista quando serve.
secondo me c'e' da distinguere la funzione _grammaticale _di una virgola dalla funzione di indicare quando riprendere fiato nella lettura. 

Spesso vedo casi tipo: All'alba, si sveglio'.
Ora, solo perche' uno fa una pausa d'intonazione dopo alba, mica vuol dire che bisogna pure METTERE UN SEGNO GRAFICO nella frase!
Io cerco di stare a meta' tra l'inglese (che e' piu' sintetico e ha delle costruzioni piu' rigide dell'italiano) e la mia lingua spesso prolissa. Metto la vorgola per separare i periodi.

Nel caso della tua frase dico che secondo me grammaticalmente NON ci va, ma al nostro occhio italiano non disturba, cioe' solo guardando la frase ce la vedo bene e non mi disturba quando la leggo. 
Ti va come risposta?


----------



## Einstein

Ciao sandipas, è interessante che torni in vita questo thread, che avevo iniziato appena iscritto al forum!
Sulla questione del verbo al singolare o al plurale, ribadisco che lo stesso identico errore è diffusissimo anche in inglese! Non sto poi a ripetere tutto quello che si è detto 3 anni fa e sono contento di vedere che sei d'accordo con me.

Per quanto riguarda la virgola, devo dire che sia nel mondo anglofono che in quello italiano sono in molti a non intendersi di punteggiatura (peccato perché si basa su pochi princìpi semplici), per cui è difficile dedurne le regole leggendo i giornali!
Comunque l'idea di inserire una virgola, non perché serviva grammaticalmente, ma per indicare quando respirare, mi era nuova! Dal mio punto di vista una frase troppo lunga andrebbe divisa grammaticalmente per permettere al lettore di capire dove stia andando, prima ancora di morire asfissiato. Però mi piego al vostro modo di vedere le cose...


----------



## marco.cur

Einstein said:


> Comunque l'idea di inserire una virgola, non perché serviva grammaticalmente, ma per indicare quando respirare, mi era nuova! Dal mio punto di vista una frase troppo lunga andrebbe divisa grammaticalmente per permettere al lettore di capire dove stia andando, prima ancora di morire asfissiato:.


Per una virgola a volte si perdono o si vincono le cause giuridiche.

Da un'arringa di un avvocato:
«Vostro onore, il periodo in questione è da leggersi come se fosse senza virgole; si deve considerare infatti che il legislatore che scrisse questa legge soffriva notoriamente di asma, per cui aveva necessità di riprendere fiato con molta frequenza.»


----------



## sandypas76

Bellissima citazione!
Ed e' certamente vero, non solo per una virgola, ma magari per un accento...
Einstein, hai appena accennato ad un'altra differenza tra l'inglese e l'italiano, che io avevo delineato solo a meta'.

Infatti, avevo detto che in inglese le virgole si mettono con il contagocce. Perche'? Lo spieghi tu quando suggerisci: facciamo i periodi piu' brevi, no?
Cosi' funziona l'inglese, poche virgole ma periodi brevi. Mi hanno detto che si chiama sintassi ipotattica (ricordo bene?). 
l'italiano invece predilige i periodi lunghi, in virtu' di tutti i morfemi che abbiamo conservato dal latino (il soggetto non obbligatorio perche' ogni verbo ha una desinenzad distinta; costruzioni del tipo: Soggetto virgola, 3-4 periodi subordinati virgola, Verbo principale. Impensabile in inglese...). Si chiama sintassi ipertattica (credo). Il fare periodi lunghi ci porta a riempirli di virgole.

Quando traduco dall'ital all'inglese, per prima cosa spezzo il periodo italiano in frasi piu' brevi. Quando traduco dall'ingl all'italiano, viceversa, spesso inizialmente faccio i periodi troppo corti per la nostra lingua e, quando rileggo la traduzione, mi ricordo di eliminare qualche punto (full stop) and I join two or more sentences by using connectors to deliberately create a longer clause (with only one full stop at the end).


----------



## Necsus

sandypas76 said:


> Si chiama sintassi ipertattica (credo).


Suppongo sia _*para*tattica_.  
(Treccani) Paratassi - In sintassi, il collegamento tra due o più proposizioni all’interno di un periodo mediante giustapposizione o coordinazione e non mediante subordinazione (per es., _parlava e rideva_, opposto a _parlando_, _rideva_; _ha ragione lui_, _credo_, opposto a _credo che abbia ragione lui_).


----------



## Uomonero

Ma siete professori o cittadini "normali"?. Spero la seconda ipotesi visto che nessuno di Voi la dice giusta.
La frase, scritta correttamente, è questa: "Il 25 % degli studenti, che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".
*Notare la virgola dopo "studenti".*
A volte le regole grammaticali assomigliano alle regole matematiche: in questo caso è assimilabile alla messa in evidenza nelle espressioni algebriche.


----------



## Einstein

Uomonero said:


> "Il 25 % degli studenti, che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".


Secondo questa interpretazione il 25% degli studenti copia agli esami e lo fa esclusivamente col cellulare; non si passano più biglietti, non si sussurra più, ecc. Questo è senz'altro possibile sintatticamente, ma è altamente improbabile che fosse la situazione che si intendeva descrivere.

L'altra interpretazione è che alcuni/numerosi studenti (non si specifica quanti) copiano agli esami. Di questi, il 25% si serve del cellulare per farlo; l'altro 75% degli imbroglioni utilizza ancora i metodi tradizionali. A me sembra molto più probabile. Dunque ci sono student*i* *i quali* copi*ano* agli esami e *il 25%* di questi lo *fa* utilizzando il telefono cellulare.


----------



## marco.cur

Uomonero said:


> "Il 25 % degli studenti, che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare".
> *Notare la virgola dopo "studenti"*


Messa fra due virgole, la frase "che copia agli esami" diventa una frase incidentale, che specifica cosa fa il 25% degl istudenti.

Togliendo l'inciso la frase dovrebbe avere comunque senso compiuto, cosa che in questo caso non accade; infatti "Il 25 % degli studenti lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" ha senso compiuto solo se riferita a un'affermazione precedente, che in questo caso manca.


----------



## Einstein

marco.cur said:


> Messa fra due virgole, la frase "che copia agli esami" diventa una frase incidentale, che specifica cosa fa il 25% degli studenti.
> Togliendo l'inciso la frase dovrebbe avere comunque senso compiuto, cosa che in questo caso non accade; infatti "Il 25 % degli studenti lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" ha senso compiuto solo se riferita a un'affermazione precedente, che in questo caso manca.


Ben detto! Adesso ci siamo con questa virgola. Se la proposizione è incidentale, occorrono due virgole; se è parte integrante della frase, nessuna virgola. Una sola virgola non ha senso (se non per dirci quando respirare; io preferisco stare in apnea).


----------



## Necsus

Benvenuto in WRF, Uomonero.
Be', complimenti per forma e contenuto del tuo primo post...!  Qui siamo tutti autodidatti, o amiamo considerarci tali, motivo per cui non condividiamo i toni 'professorali'.


----------



## Uomonero

marco.cur said:


> Messa fra due virgole, la frase "che copia agli esami" diventa una frase incidentale, che specifica cosa fa il 25% degl istudenti.
> 
> Togliendo l'inciso la frase dovrebbe avere comunque senso compiuto, cosa che in questo caso non accade; infatti "Il 25 % degli studenti lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" ha senso compiuto solo se riferita a un'affermazione precedente, che in questo caso manca.



In questo caso è l'inciso che viene inserito fra le virgole per far capire di cosa si sta parlando dando un senso alla frase.


----------



## fabinn

marco.cur said:


> Togliendo l'inciso la frase dovrebbe avere comunque senso compiuto, cosa che in questo caso non accade; infatti "Il 25 % degli studenti lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" ha senso compiuto solo se riferita a un'affermazione precedente, che in questo caso manca.


Sono d'accordo. Infatti "che copia agli esami" non è un inciso, è parte fondamentale della frase: se togli quella parte, la frase per l'appunto non ha più senso. Non essendo un inciso, le virgole sono entrambe superflue. Per quanto riguarda il verbo, sono d'accordo sul fatto che "copiano" sarebbe più corretto, ma non trovo scandalosa la concordanza del predicato con "il 25%", cioè "il 25% (degli studenti) che copia agli esami"; dipende dalla funzione che si vuole attribuire al pronome relativo


----------



## Uomonero

Un conto è la chiarezza della frase, un altro è il senso compiuto della stessa. Togliendo la parte fra le due virgole, la frase non è chiara ma ha comunque un senso compiuto, in quanto contiene il soggetto ed il predicato verbale.


----------



## Einstein

fabinn said:


> Per quanto riguarda il verbo, sono d'accordo sul fatto che "copiano" sarebbe più corretto, ma non trovo scandalosa la concordanza del predicato con "il 25%", cioè "il 25% (degli studenti) che copia agli esami"; dipende dalla funzione che si vuole attribuire al pronome relativo


Scandalosa o meno, non lo so dire, ma semplicemente cambia il significato della frase.
Con "copia": Il 25% di tutti gli studenti copia e lo fa usando il cellulare.
Con "copiano": Ci sono degli studenti che copiano e il 25% di questi lo fa usando il cellulare.
Se va bene "copia" in entrambi i casi, come si capisce la differenza?


----------



## Uomonero

Certo è che la frase, per essere chiara, doveva avere questa forma:
 Al giorno d'oggi, tra gli studenti che copiano agli esami, il venticinque per cento lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare.


----------



## fabinn

Uomonero said:


> Al giorno d'oggi, tra gli studenti che copiano agli esami, il venticinque per cento lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare.


Sì, alla fine questa è l'unica frase che non genera ambiguità. Al contrario di Einstein, io ho sempre inteso che tra coloro che copiano, il 25% lo fa usando il cellulare, anche nella formulazione originale (con "copia"), ma mi rendo conto che è una forzatura originata dall'ambiguità intrinseca nella frase originaria, quindi penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel promuovere la frase di Uomonero sopra quotata


----------



## marco.cur

fabinn said:


> ..., quindi penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel promuovere la frase di Uomonero sopra quotata


La frase era già stata proposta nei primi interventi; però la discussione non era su come riformulare la frase.

Per quanto riguarda la punteggiatura, anche secondo me la frase (quella originale) andrebbe senza virgole (checché ne dica il nostro esimio docente Uomonero, iscrittosi al forum di WR espressamente per insegnare l'Italiano agli utenti poveri ignoranti).


----------



## Einstein

fabinn said:


> Al contrario di Einstein, io ho sempre inteso che tra coloro che copiano, il 25% lo fa usando il cellulare.


Anch'io l'ho sempre capito che era quella l'intenzione dell'autore, a rigor di logica! L'altra interpretazione era senz'altro forzata, ma letteralmente era quello il significato. Capita frequentemente di dedurre cosa aveva in mente l'autore, ma comunque di dire che si poteva esprimere meglio. Il forum non esiste per questo? 
Forse non avevo scelto l'esempio migliore, ma si tratta di un errore diffuso (sia in italiano che in inglese). Un esempio più semplice è: "Non dire che Paolo è pigro; è uno di quelli che *ha *fatto di più per aiutarci".
Qui ci si lascia influenzare dalla parola "uno" per mettere il verbo al singolare. In realtà il soggetto di "avere" è "quelli che", che vuol dire "quelli i quali" o "coloro i quali" e evidentemente il verbo che segue deve essere poi "*hanno*".

Non intervengo più! Mi sembra di aver aperto il vaso di Pandora...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Arrivo solo adesso su questo thread, dopo essermelo letto tutto. Parto da Einstein 2006 (una buona annata, Ein?). 

_"Al giorno d'oggi il venticinque per cento degli studenti che copia agli esami, lo fa utilizzando il telefono cellulare" _vuol dire, secondo 

me, che, all'interno della popolazione scolastica, esiste un numero (non precisato) di studenti che, agli esami, copia. Di questi, un 

quarto lo fa usando il cellulare. Tutto qui. La frase non dice un granché, visto che chi la legge non è messo in grado di calcolare quanti 

siano gli studenti che usano il cellulare agli esami per copiare, ma tant'è.

Quanto all'uso della virgola, mi dispiace per quelli in apnea, ma credo che sia errato: (il primo segmento della frase ne costituisce il 

_soggetto_ e il _tema_ -- il fatto che una relativa restrittiva lo individui non ne fa una proposizione a sé; il resto è _predicato_).


A làtere: una volta di più mi complimento con Ein per come mostra d'aver capito il funzionamento della nostra lingua. 

Tanti saluti.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> A làtere



Ciao GS, vorrei sapere perché accenti làtere, quando questo termine non dà àdito  a confusioni.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, piz.

E' una vecchia abitudine che ogni tanto riaffiora. Ho insegnato l'italiano a parlanti di altre lingue e ho trovato che accentare le parole "non piane" (come sai la situazione più frequente in italiano è quella dell'accentazione sulla penultima) sia di grande aiuto ai discenti... e mi auguro anche ai foreros stranieri interessati all'italiano. 
Penso anche che il sistema adottato dagli spagnoli è il più razionale e pratico.

Cari saluti. 

GS


----------

